# Inkbird ibbq-4T offline issue



## P0PZ (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi everyone.

So I've just brought the inkbird ibbq-4T, haven't used it yet just playing around setting it up and so on. I'm using the inkbird pro app not sure if that has anything to do with it

I'm having an alarm go off every 45min-1hr, its an offline alarm.
I turn the unit off by holding the power button, close the app and then i get the alarm.
If it clear or dismiss the alarm it just reactivates within the hour. What am I doing wrong?

Please any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 17, 2021)

Try using the "BBQ-4T" app instead.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 17, 2021)

P0PZ said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I've just brought the inkbird ibbq-4T, haven't used it yet just playing around setting it up and so on. I'm using the inkbird pro app not sure if that has anything to do with it
> 
> ...


Hey friend,

Please don't worry, will help you solve it well.
Please send us a message about your device ID, will let our tech team have a check.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 19, 2021)

Did you ever get this issue resolved?


----------



## P0PZ (Dec 19, 2021)

I sent a message to inkbird but as yet haven't heard back.
I used It yesterday and its only happened 3 times since I finished using it, so hopefully it sorted itself

I'll update if it happens again


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 19, 2021)

P0PZ said:


> I sent a message to inkbird but as yet haven't heard back.
> I used It yesterday and its only happened 3 times since I finished using it, so hopefully it sorted itself
> 
> I'll update if it happens again


Our tech are following it now, will help u solve it


----------



## P0PZ (Dec 23, 2021)

So Its been 5 days since I used the probe and have had no alarms or alerts, I used it for smoke a ham for xmas, no problems everything worked as expected, turned it off and closed the app when cooking was done.

A little over an hour later get an alarm on my phone saying the device is offline, seems what ever the issue is it hasn't resolved itself


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2021)

Did 

 Inkbirdbbq
  get back to you on the issues?

Ryan


----------



## P0PZ (Dec 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Did
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> get back to you on the issues?
> ...


They did , they checked a log of the probe device, according to the tech guys the offline alarm is triggered by a drop in wifi signal. 
but that makes no sense to me as the device is turned off so there should be no signal and it shouldn't be able to trigger an alarm.

So as yet I haven't had anything helpful from them regarding a way to resolve the issue.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi,

Mine has done this a couple of times , and like you it confused me as the main was shut off. But my phone thought it was just a disconnect from the unit ( off line like you mentioned ) so I just go to app on phone and " X " out the unit from the screen itself as it thinks it is just off line. 

Hope that made sense,

David


----------



## P0PZ (Dec 24, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine has done this a couple of times , and like you it confused me as the main was shut off. But my phone thought it was just a disconnect from the unit ( off line like you mentioned ) so I just go to app on phone and " X " out the unit from the screen itself as it thinks it is just off line.
> 
> ...


That made perfect sense, I'm definitely gonna try that. Slightly strange that it happens but that sounds like a perfect solution.
Thank you david


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2021)

P0PZ said:


> That made perfect sense, I'm definitely gonna try that. Slightly strange that it happens but that sounds like a perfect solution.
> Thank you david



  Hope that is all you need to do. I will be using mine again tomorrow , so I will test this again also

David 
Happy Holidays


----------

